

Elop, the man who wanted to split off the Xbox division is now in charge of it. - yulaow
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/24/5444160/microsoft-management-shift-elop-larson-green-devices-services

======
Yuioup
Sell! Sell! Sell!

